# In need of help! What breed is this cat??



## Gg123 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello I'm Gg and really need your opinions. We are looking for a new cat to join our family. And there's someone who is advertising a British shorthair cream blue. Only thing is the cat doesn't look like a bsh to me. The person also sent me a picture of the mother which does look like a bsh and the person also insists the father was bsh but doesn't have photo as was stud. Can you all give me opinions on what you think?? She said its a bsh with the long fur gene. Thanks


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Well, unless the cat has registry papers, etc, I doubt it's a full breed of any type. (Although there are certainly breed experts in this forum, which I am not, who may disagree with me.) I certainly wouldn't pay a high price based on it being a specific breed. That said, it's an adorable looking cat and may be well worth the adoption fee.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

This is not a British Shortahir, their female cat is also not likely a British Shorthair, as plenty of cats in the general population cat have that 'look' without truly being one. Just like most cats aren't Maine Coons just because they're big and fluffy.

Most people selling cats online at places like Craigslist aren't real breeders, real breeders shouldn't have a use for such sites. They should have their own site, and be regarded as good enough that when they breed their cats they either have homes lined up or have a good enough reputation that they will find homes quickly.

The info about not having a picture of the male is BS; purebreds get photo shoots usually and they should have his picture on hand along with all appropriate genetic testing required so that you know you're buying a healthy kitten -- a real breeder does all appropriate genetic testing on both parents and kittens, they come with at least a year long health guarantee and they come with papers, and sometimes even already come spay/neutered or at least have a contract on when the cat will be spayed/neutered that must be upheld. This in mainly why the kittens are so expensive, real breeders break even on costs and are doing it for the betterment of the breed, but then backyard breeders come along and charge the same price without any of these things done just looking to make money. Anyone that is missing any of these things is not someone I would give money to, ever.

At best when you see "purebreds" on Craigslist they're inexperienced breeders that have not planned correctly and ended up with too many kittens, at worst, and in this case 100% likely, they're scammers.

I would suggest you check the pound. Lots of kittens this time of year, all needing homes and they come spayed/neutered along with a vet check and shots. They may not be online though, as kittens can go fast... best to check in person. Also, you'd be helping out with the sever overpopulation problem... not adding to it, like you would by supporting this person.


----------



## Gg123 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the advice and I have definitely took this all on board. I however have fallen in love with this cat it's so beautiful whether its purebred or not I can't seem to shake it, it's adorable so I won't be going to the pound this time. I just Wanted people's opinions on whether they thought this was a bsh or not.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Domestic short hair. Very common, but uncommonly cute!! Does this mean because it is not a bsh you will not be adopting it? If she is weighing your heart LISTEN TO IT and rescue her!! Don't make a decision you will regret by walking away!


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

I just hope you aren't spending a ton of money for a simple dsh kitten. It would be enabling back yard breeders who lie about their cats and breeding practices for a quick buck. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gg123 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks marcia! I've always gone with what I've felt and always made the right decision. I'm not really bothered about it being a breed to be honest I just fell in love with the cats face first lol. But as the breeder is saying that its a full bsh I just wanted to know what you all thought. It seems to have similar facial look to bsh but not really wide enough or round enough to look like one.

Thanks wannabe catlady the breeder is asking £80 as the cat is older at 7 months.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Wannabe Catlady said:


> I just hope you aren't spending a ton of money for a simple dsh kitten. It would be enabling back yard breeders who lie about their cats and breeding practices for a quick buck.


This is what I was getting at - there are 50 million cats on the street in North America. All cats are cute and inquisitive and loveable. Don't support someone that is boldly lying and making a fortune off you simply because you like their kitten. Please go visit a few others at a shelter, you'll find one the deserves a home and modt importantly won't be enabling this person.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks like a Brit mix, and likely from a pet quality BSH.
It is very possible not to have a photo of the stud if she studded out

Registered breeders do use all sorts of methods to advertise, but they provide paperwork with the kittens registered with a governing body

BYB's exist and continue because people buy the kittens, supply and demand. Some just want a cheap pedigree (at minimum a Brit is 250 pounds), or they ask questions after the fact rather than researching reputable breeders.

If you're just wanting a domestic go with a rescue, if you're interested in a reputable breeder let me know and I'll give you some names (via pm)


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

spotty cats said:


> It is very possible not to have a photo of the stud if she studded out


Really? From my perspective -- if I was interested as a potential buyer -- that seems sloppy and unprofessional. I would want to know what the stud cat looks like. The person they got it from should have a picture of their stud online or somewhere the the breeder could share to potential buyers.

I suppose if they have all the needed paperwork it's not so bad... but it still doesn't feel quite right to me.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

What does it matter what the stud looks like? I have a single photo of the studs I've used on the litter page of my site, not everyone does that, and it's not a requirement to do so. Photos show very little angles and lighting can change the cats type and colour. Registered cats which come with a pedigree registered with the appropriate body is what matters.

Of course people make their own choices, if a single photo is important to you then you'd go to a breeder providing that


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Who said anything about a single photo? I demand a dozen! :lol:

But yes to me that is important. If I was paying likely closer to 1,000 dollars for a cat I want all aspects of its birthing to be on display. 

People buy purebreds for all sorts of reasons, and wanting to know what the parents look like if for nothing other than to add it to your collection of details about your cat seems like an easy thing to accomidate and also a legitimate thing to want to know.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd want pictures, too. And references. I'd want to interview his other kids to make sure he's a good dad, and doesn't lie around all day hitting the 'nip. A couple of depositions, private investigator, hidden camera photos....I'd get TMZ after him....


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Carmel said:


> Who said anything about a single photo? I demand a dozen! :lol:
> 
> But yes to me that is important. If I was paying likely closer to 1,000 dollars for a cat I want all aspects of its birthing to be on display.
> 
> People buy purebreds for all sorts of reasons, and wanting to know what the parents look like if for nothing other than to add it to your collection of details about your cat seems like an easy thing to accomidate and also a legitimate thing to want to know.


None of my kitten buyers, or those of breeder friends have ever demanded 10 pics for their collection and wouldn't be indulged. 

12 weeks of photos, of around 20 pics per week of the kittens is more than enough for kitten owners.


----------



## Gg123 (Apr 17, 2013)

Well I only wanted to know if it looked like a bsh or not.... Lol subject has escalated quite a lot


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Gg123 said:


> Thanks wannabe catlady the breeder is asking £80 as the cat is older at 7 months.


A quick google shows that is about $122 USD. That's about what my local shelter charges for cats and includes all shots and spay/neuter. Has this cat already been fixed and is it up-to-date on all shots? I agree with the others about not supporting a shady cat breeding operation if anything about the seller or process seems off to you.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

Pretty cat bsh or not. I couldn't tell you if it is bsh, but like you it doesn't really appear to me to be a full bsh just from looking at the one picture. But having said that, if you've taken to her, and can't get her off your mind then I say adopt her. She's 7 months old and obviously needs a home. Follow your heart.


----------



## Gg123 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes she's not just a kitten that someone is trying to make some cash off. The person originally wanted to keep her hence why she's 7 months old but the owners expecting her third? Or fourth maybe child and so she feels she won't be able to give it as much attention as she has the mother and some other pets. So it is in need of a home. And I'm not bothered about the breed to be honest I'm not wanting her for breeding or showing or whatever just looking for a new addition for our family and came accross this beauty. I actually originally was going to buy a pedigree again not for breeding. But I've seen this little girl and I just can't get her out of my head. I know that sounds weird lol.


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

She's beautiful, you've fallen in love with her and she needs a home. The cost is about the same that you'd have to pay for a kitten from a shelter or rescue group here. Since you don't care about the breed I think it is obvious that you should adopt her. I'm sure you won't regret it.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If the breeder is reputable and not someone out to make a quick buck off a litter of kittens she will provide you with a pedigree for both the mother and father. BSHs have some serious genetic health issues...she will provide you with test results that prove that she and the owner of the stud screened for these issues before breeding and were found to be negative. She should also be able to tell you if these medical issues appear in the lineage for several generations back. She will provide you with a health guarantee. If she does not have these records/information and does not provide a guarantee then she is not a reputable breeder and purchasing a kitten from her would be no better than supporting a kitten mill.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Carmel said:


> People buy purebreds for all sorts of reasons, and wanting to know what the parents look like if for nothing other than to add it to your collection of details about your cat seems like an easy thing to accomidate and also a legitimate thing to want to know.


Unless you are buying from a breeder afar, You will be visiting the breeder's place and get the chances to meet the parents. I think that's better than photo  Some breeders are very busy (either with their cats or their regular job), some are just not good photographer. There is nothing wrong with lack of photos. I've only got 2 photos of my Metoo from her breeder, and they are so blurry and from bad angle. However I got to visit her 3 times, play with her, ask a whole lot of questions about her, and I can bring my own camera! :luv


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Gg123 said:


> Well I only wanted to know if it looked like a bsh or not.... Lol subject has escalated quite a lot


Doesn't look like a bsh to me. The head/ear type is very off from bsh. Also your kitty looks like she could turn out to be a longhair cat. The picture is blurry but I can see she has some very long ear turf. Although some of the bsh still have the longhair gene in their bloodline, most of them are not. The chances of both bsh parents carrying longhair gene is really not that high.


----------



## Gg123 (Apr 17, 2013)

AdoptAnAngel said:


> Everyone is discussing breeding operations and BYBs. I'm confused. Reading the above, it sounds to me like it's just a person trying to rehome her cat.
> 
> Gg123, do you know where she got the cat from?


Yes she has the mother who she says is a bsh and she had the registry papers for them which can be seen. And the mother looks exactly like a bsh. She said she was bred with a stud who was also a bsh with the long hair gene. They decided to keep one of the kittens (this one) but now due to family circumstances she needs to rehome her at 8 months old. I'm just so confused I don't actually care if she is or isn't a breed makes no difference to me I seem to have a love for all cats. But what I don't feel comfortable with is if she's lying to me about it. Although I can't see why she would lie and it would make sense seen as she has the mother there to be seen?


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

This kitty is lovely, but does not look like a BSH to me, and while she may have some Brit in her, she doesn't quite look like a half-Brit / half DSH to me. 

For comparison, our Gracie is a pet-quality Brit with papers, from show-quality parents.

Fran


----------

